# WHITE SMOKE



## dog1234 (Feb 3, 2019)

I will try to explain whats going on with my smoker.

First off I built the smoker several years ago. I made a reverse flow, followed directions on fire box size, fire box opening and stack size from a chart that you guys supplied to me. Its out of pipe and heavy thick metal. The fire box is square, with back door and side vents. I gave up on using it due to time to manage the fire, and just could not get the fire right. So I purchased a Master Built. Been using the Master Built for years and love it. BUT, I have now drawn an interest in a stick burner again. So today I got it out and ground off all surface rust, got the door and vents loosened up and working properly.  

I fired it up and remembered why I went electric and the AMPS mod. I want to master this because I feel like electric and AMPS is not traditional. Temp seemed to how pretty go at 275 for a while, no problem there, then I tried drooping it to 225, had a little trouble hold it their, but I think I can get that down with practice. 

The problem was I had white some often coming out the stack, and sometimes even black looking also. I was burning red oak and pecan, as I have both them in my back yard. The wood was not green, I picked them up out the yard after they had fallen from trees as dead branches. One thing to note that the pieces were in size from twigs to 1.5" diameter branches. Maybe all the bark made this happen? 

So question is why so much smoke? I had this problem last time also.


----------



## weedeater (Feb 3, 2019)

I think the size and the bark could be part of your problem. I think the bigger problem may be that you don’t have a good bed of coals to work with. You need to have a big enough bed of coals that a dry split will ignite in flames almost immediately. If all your wood is small twigs and small limbs they don’t produce a good bed of coals to work with. You should have enough coals that you are adding another split no sooner than 20 to 30 minutes.  Preferably longer. 

Weedeater


----------



## dog1234 (Feb 3, 2019)

Thanks weedeater, that makes since. I definitely did not have that. When you say (dry split) you mean a chunk split not small limbs right? 

I will try another run this week. I will go but split pecan and see what happens.


----------



## motolife313 (Feb 3, 2019)

When it’s colder the smoke turns white for me Or clearish blueish, but it’s been white for me since We are ok winter at night it looks white also. As long as you can visually see a clean burning fire in the fire box your good. Make the fire smaller also with smaller splits will make it burn much hotter and cleaner


----------



## dog1234 (Feb 3, 2019)

Fire was not clean burning. Door has a small air leak around seal. It was black after and black smoke was escaping some also.


----------



## bluewhisper (Feb 4, 2019)

+1 on the coals and open flame. It might help to start a fire of briquettes to build up a bed. 

I've heard that bark gives a bitter flavor; can you remove any of it before you burn?

*stubs toe into ground* I wish I had oak and pecan in my yard.


----------



## dog1234 (Feb 4, 2019)

Thanks team,

I will get a good bed of coals first. I will try to master it from real wood from start to finish first, then if I cant get it like I want it I will try charcoal first then wood. And yes Bluewisper its nice to have oak and pecan in the yard. In fact to whole street is littered with those trees. So plenty of wood to be had!!!!!!!!


----------



## motolife313 (Feb 4, 2019)

That’s how I always start it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
Use a propane torch or weed burner for a couple minutes and use small splits. The smaller the better


----------



## dog1234 (Feb 4, 2019)

O thanks mototlife313,

That’s what i needed. I am a visual kinda guy!!!!! What is the material you have for the door seal in the pictures?


----------



## jbellard (Feb 4, 2019)

I will say guys that I use whole logs and don’t even split most of them and have the bark on them and have had no issues at all with bitterness.
Using pecan oak and hickory.
I think that getting a good coal bed that is red hot is the key, having dry wood and also good air flow.


----------



## Tex1911 (Feb 4, 2019)

bluewhisper said:


> *stubs toe into ground* I wish I had oak and pecan in my yard.



I hear ya. Its kinda like running water.................. ya dont miss it till you dont have it! I am soooooo glad I have that option. I dont have a pecan tree in my yard but oak is easily found in my yard. But a little looking, I can find free pecan wood as well. I am grateful.


----------



## banderson7474 (Feb 5, 2019)

Yep, I always start off with a chimney of coal to help get things started.  I noticed that even some of my store bought smoke wood had some white smoke at first.  I think it was b/c it was colder out and maybe there was some moisture in the wood.  Although, once I got the fire right, I was fine. 

A tip someone told me was to place the next wood on top of the fire box to help warm it up so when it's time, it's that much easier for it to light up. 

I didn't even know about a clean fire for years until I found this site but the last year I've been working on it.  The black smoke sounds odd.  I'm kind of surprised to hear that actually.


----------



## motolife313 (Feb 5, 2019)

Preheated makes a difference for sure


----------



## motolife313 (Feb 21, 2019)

Here’s what it always looks like at night this winter with small clean fire. 
	

		
			
		

		
	


















	

		
			
		

		
	
 this is what it looks like in the smoker while the exhaust is white. Just the way it is I guess lol.


----------



## hardcookin (Feb 23, 2019)

Did you try finding some seasoned wood from another source. Maybe your wood has a high moisture content.
That bottom pic I would straighten them 2 bottom pieces of wood and then lay 2 pieces crossways.
The size of your fire dictates your temperature.
Starting out you need a good bed of coals. That sets everything up.
I would try smoking at a higher temp 300 for chicken and see how you make out trying to maintain that temp. Fire management takes a little practice.

You will be smoking in a range not at an exact temperature...say you want 250 as soon as your temp drops below 250 add 1-2 splits. Your temp might go up to 270 for a few minutes until your fire settles back down. Repeat process.

Lets us know how you make out whatever you try.


----------

